# [SOLVED!] Screen record audio from DAW?



## creativeforge (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm trying to screen record something in my DAW, with both audio and video. However the program I'm using (Debut Screen Capture standard) is not engaging when I click Record. Nor is VideoPad.

I want to record what happens when I mute or solo certain tracks, in order to highlight how it sounds when I include these patches, and when I don't. Therefore it has to be shown in real-time. 

I see videos on YouTube doing this all the time to present tutorials or products reviews.

Anyone has a tip on this? What software/settings do you use? etc.

Thanks!

Andre (not nerdy enough)

(DAW - Mixcraft 8 Pro on Windows)


----------



## d.healey (Dec 19, 2020)

OBS Studio - https://obsproject.com/

Windows 10 has a built in screen recorder, can't remember the details so you'll need to Google it.


----------



## christianobermaier (Dec 19, 2020)

+1 for OBS. While built in screen recorders love to fill your disk with 60fps 4k 10bit full frame footage of you clicking a coloured rectangle, OBS lets you dial in a reasonable resolution for even long screen grabs.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 19, 2020)

OBS and either the FL Studio ASIO driver (you get that when downloading the demo that you can deinstall, the ASIO driver is a separate package) or a 'virtual audio connection' like Banana https://vb-audio.com/Voicemeeter/banana.htm to be able to record the audio output of your DAW.


----------



## Snarf (Dec 19, 2020)

OBS + Reastream, wouldn't recommend voicemeeter banana (too much of a hassle).


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 19, 2020)

Snarf said:


> OBS + Reastream, wouldn't recommend voicemeeter banana (too much of a hassle).


The easiest way is using FL's ASIO driver (that's how I do it). Or any other that lets you grab the output.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks all, that gives me a place to start and try a few things.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 21, 2020)

OK, so....

I installed and uninstalled a few software over the past two days, and spent hours reading and watching tuts, but there's always a twist somewhere (for me). 

I gave up on recording the video part. And then I found this little gem tonight. *SoundTapStreaming*

*SoundTap Streaming Audio Recorder*
_Record any audio playing on your computer_​
I didn't have to mess with any of my audio settings. All I had to do was install (free), _check the box that says_ *Also record from microphone, *and then select my microphone (Shure Motiv 5). Then I started recording, read my text, went to my DAW without shutting down anything, played my DAW clips, commented over the music, went back to my text and voice recorded the ending.






It recorded perfectly, surprisingly well (picked up background noise in my non-isolated room, but nothing I couldn't fix with noise reduction if I wanted to), and it saved it as a WAV file. Easy to find the file, load it in my DAW to edit out a few annoying noises. And voila! 

HIGHLY RECOMMEND!! *SoundTapStreaming*






Streaming Audio Recorder. Capture Audio &amp Music on PC or Mac.


Download SoundTap Streaming Audio Recording Software Free to record live audio, streaming music, internet radio easily in perfect pure digital on PC and Mac.



www.nch.com.au


----------

